

Ask HN: App to manage .ssh/config file? - mafro

Does anyone know of a CLI app for managing the config in my .ssh&#x2F;config file?
Features that would be good:<p>- Organisation. I have many stanzas in that config file, for home, for work etc.<p>- Profiles. A simple way to switch the HostName and Port for a host alias. (My NAS has a different IP for me when I&#x27;m outside the home LAN).<p>- Native encryption. Some parts of the config should be kept private (which is why it&#x27;s not simply committed into my dotfiles repo). Private keys could be managed then too, maybe.<p>- Preferably written in python&#x2F;go.<p>I&#x27;ve thought about making something for this a few times, but never got around to it. I&#x27;m sure someone has already scratched this itch.<p>Thanks HN!
======
hilbert-
Have you ever tried
[https://github.com/emre/storm](https://github.com/emre/storm)?

~~~
mafro
That's the kind of thing I'm talking about :thumbsup:

It doesn't have many of the features I'm after unfortunately - it's more of a
frontend for your config file.

